# The Day of the Triffids - BBC Original (1981)



## AE35Unit (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone caught this,shown as part of the 40th anniversary of Wyndham's death? I missed the first two programs(part 3 is on today) and it seems its not been made available on the iPlayer which is annoying! Anyone caught this?


----------



## blacknorth (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: Day of the Triffids on BBC Four*

Yes, I've been watching it, annoyed to find the copy I had off UK Gold a few years back was cut. 

I like this series, even if the Triffids do look like celery on wheels. The casting is excellent and it has a lovely low-budget feel. It's becoming increasingly apparent, as the archives are slowly opened, that videotape does indeed have a certain atmosphere.

I'm not looking forward to the BBC's remake which, I think, is scheduled to go out this Autumn. It's sure to be a CGI-fest. But I'll watch it.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Day of the Triffids on BBC Four*

Well i was a little taken aback cos I tuned in just to see what it was like and saw a Ford Granada mount the curb and then a cut to Timothy Bottoms with a beard. Its the show from The 80s that I've never seen-i've only seen the naff movie from way back! And thanks to a decision at iPlayer land its not available On Demand! 
A new version in the autumn you say-will look out for that!


----------

